# How many mice in a aquarium?



## Mouse-Lover#17 (May 12, 2013)

So for a 20 gallon aquarium how many mice should be living in it at the most?


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

1-2 max, buck or doe?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Should be able to fit several in if it's a 20gal long as opposed to a 20gal high 

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=11026


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, it depends more on how much floor space they have, than how much height.


----------



## fancyteddy1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think the max for a 20g high is 3, max for 20g long is 6 (or 5?). There's a good cage calculator on thefunmouse.com


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I know this is an older thread, but these numbers are way off what I use. I find four or five does live happily in a 10, and ten to a dozen does live happily in a 20L. I try to keep all tanks at or under 12" high for ventilation, and past that I use a 2G/mouse system. That means two mice in a 5.5, five mice in a 10, and 10 mice in a 20. You can fit more, but they tend to have more social issues, and the tanks need cleaning more often. The Fun Mouse calculator is very very generous. Three mice in a 20GL is frankly silly. They don't like open space and all that extra will just freak them out. Even with 10 in a 20L, I still find they spend most of their time in their giant upturned colander of a house. I realize Americans use more space than Brits, and pet owners more than breeders, but 1-2 mice in 20G would mean those of us breeders with 50-100 mice would be living in palaces completely stocked with tanks.


----------

